# RaRe / Odd Muscle Bicycle Accessories



## koolbikes (Apr 17, 2020)

Let's see some of those Rarely seen or Odd Vintage Muscle Bicycle Accessories : Mirrors, Head Lights, Tail Lights, Turn Signals, Brake Lights, Seats, Grips, Stick Shifts, Sissy Bars, Horns ETC...
Here's some RaRe Canadian CATEYE Accessories, Turn Signal, Brake Light, Turn Signal. CATEYE made the  SCHWINN Approved Tail Light and Turn Signal. These look similar but the back housing is White instead of Black as on the Schwinn items.
The Turn Signal has a (R) Right & (L) Left Button for signaling. Brake Light has a on/off switch with a chain that attaches to brake caliper cable. Tail Light has a On/Off switch.


----------

